Ask HN: How did you resolve intense disagreements with your cofounder? - h_amg
======
tucaz
There are quite a few ways to resolve any sort of disagreement one can find.

Without knowing more about your particular situation it is hard to provide
useful advice.

However, a generic way to resolve any sort of problem is to base the decision,
whatever it is, on an objective criteria as opposed to a matter of opinion.

If there is no objective way, one can ask for one or three outside mediators
with no particular interest on the matter and ask them about what they see to
be the right decision and why think like that.

I had a dispute with a co-founder a few years ago and with the help of a
external party we came to an agreement completely different than the initial
solutions each of us had in mind.

~~~
h_amg
Thanks tucaz, it'a great to hear how other cofounders deal with disputes. I'm
trying to figure out the most effective methods great cofounders use to
resolve their disputes/disagreements when making critical decisions about the
company/product.

------
tomohawk
Make a bet. 10% ownership stake. If your cofounder is right, then they get a
bigger share of the company. Otherwise, you do.

